# Reform Fat Attack



## cult_status (Jun 18, 2002)

Has anyone used Reform Fat Attack by Scitec Nutrition?

I've started using E/C/A as a pre-workout booster and found it effective.  My reason for the question is the Yohimbe content, due to its aphrodisiac qualities.

Maybe this is a question for the Sexual Health Forum?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2002)

Nope, but Yohimbe does work if it's of quality.


----------

